# 2D Silhouette and 3D Flat Front Background Scenes



## Custom300 (7 mo ago)

At the front of this post, I readily acknowledge that I am a complete newby...both to the Forum and to model railroading. So, I hope I'm approaching the forum correctly, in the right spot and that my question makes sense. 

I'm getting ready to build an elevated oval(ish) track that will run about a foot below the ceiling in my office (approx 8'x12'). I'm looking a post war era theme so I can use both late model steam as well as EMD models. Since I will have limited depth, I thought of building a backdrop that is both 2d either painted or affixed to the wall and 3d flat scenes that would be typical of the late 40's and 50's. Does anyone have any suggestions on ready made scenery that would fit this purpose? Or, will I be required to complete these scenes on my own. I'm still very much in the planning stages and even considering whether HO or O gauge would be best.

Thank you in advance,
Jamie


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I think since the layout will be almost at the ceiling you would be better with O scale so the train is more visible from below. I have seen these types of layouts in G scale but not in HO.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

If it's up against the ceiling how would you see the background anyway unless you're planning to put the track on Plexiglas.
Could you not make a shelf layout (can be as shallow as 6") around the room at chest or eye level so as to be able to have some modicum of a model RR where all track, trains, scenery and structures can be fully attended to and appreciated ? 
Anything smaller than G scale will have to be right at outer edge to be viewable that high up..And then there's the danger of a derailment; entire train falling to the floor (called a string drop)..
My belief is If you go ahead with the ceiling thing you will grow bored of it and be wondering why you went through all the pangs to install it in the first place (which, too isn't a cake walk)...
If you really love trains, try to find an area where you can have a fully operable model RR..It does not have to go in a continual loop (99% of the 1:1 scale don't). It can be an L shape, 'point to point' switching layout along 2 walls with perhaps an engine house and wye, or turntable, in the corner..


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I also have been thinking about what to do with scenery on my upper layout.
I haven't found much so I got the idea to "suspend" the rails off the ceiling and embed homosote inside 1"X2" metal track made for structual walls in place of wood. They were cheap at Menards and after installing them, the whole thing looked like a suspension bridge!








So I started adding guide wire out of Mig welding wire and verticals I glued thread...and never finished the concept.
I wanted to add blinking lights and a low cloud deck out of cotton. I wanted to have a dare devil airplane flying under it as if the viewer was in a boat, in water looking up at a scene.
I figured I could add light blue construction paper on the valance wall so I wouldn't have to deal with structures and expensive backdrops.
The track footprint, before I abandoned it, was to skirt the wall on a 2% grade as if mountians protrude out of the wall to hold up the track. Strafoam, plaster, and paint are cheap so that was my total thought. Being that my layout with scenery was below all this made it feasible I didn't need to view a town as you will probably need to. 
I found thes store fronts you can buy and place them in a backdrop, these I found on Ebay.... 


Click on the picture for a link to this ebay vendor.
_Includes all of the buildings shown in the preview pictures. Fourth picture shows an example of one full sheet to demonstrate how the buildings are printed to the edge, allowing you to bend back over foam or cardboard or even create a half building. They are on separate pages so you can re-arrange them in any number of ways to create your own custom background. Building fronts are approximately 3"x6". You can easily glue sheets onto foam board, chipboard or wood using white glue, spray adhesives or glue sticks. _
_Scenery Sheets provides a complete line of photorealistic building and landscape materials professionally printed on 80lb paper. Although flat, our scenery papers are designed to provide the illusion of depth and texture, as indicated in the picture. They work great for backgrounds, bases and full structures._
I found some styrene store fronts at the local train store and put it against a raised roadbed to try to capture a store scene where it would be tough to model otherwise....









Well, hope I gave you a few ideas...good luck and "PLEASE" share your progress!
I need all the ideas I can get too! 😁


----------



## Custom300 (7 mo ago)

SF Gal said:


> I also have been thinking about what to do with scenery on my upper layout.
> I haven't found much so I got the idea to "suspend" the rails off the ceiling and embed homosote inside 1"X2" metal track made for structual walls in place of wood. They were cheap at Menards and after installing them, the whole thing looked like a suspension bridge!
> View attachment 584629
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.. You've captured the concept and given me some ideas. I'll be sure to post pictures of the progress. Again, thank you.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

RailroadBackdrops.com


----------

